# My new Atlas Milling Machine



## VSAncona (Jan 5, 2014)

I ended up buying the milling machine that I asked about in another thread. It's a model MFC. It wasn't quite as clean and shiny as it looked to be in the photos, but I'm still happy with the purchase. I picked it up yesterday and just unloaded it from my minivan with the help of my son. I'm probably going to have to take the motor and guard assembly off before I try hauling it down into my basement. Then I have to build a stand for it and wire up a switch to the motor. I've never used a mill before, so I'm anxious to get this up and running to try it out.

Here it is sitting in my garage:


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 5, 2014)

Very nice!  Thanks for posting the pics, that machine certainly does appear to be in good shape. A little cleaning here and there and it will look like new!  It does appear that one of the first things you will need to do is spend a little more money and get a good vise and some cutters to fit that arbor.


----------



## VSAncona (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks! It actually came with a vise -- I just took it off to make the machine a little lighter to unload. I will have to pick up some cutters though. It only came with one and that one doesn't look very sharp. I'll probably wait and just buy the cutters as I need them.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 5, 2014)

eBay can be a good source for horizontal milling cutters and slitting saws, but be careful what you buy. I have had good luck finding some deals there on new-old-stock or on lightly used cutters.


----------



## papermaker (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice mill! I have one also and it's not in nearly as good shape. I use Purple Power to get old oil and grease off. Spray on and wipe off.


----------



## VSAncona (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm adding a few photos of the accessory items that came with my mill.

Vise and crank handle:





Coolant tank, overarm support, and 1"-dia. arbor (7/8"-dia. arbor is installed on machine):





Indexing centers:


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow, what a find!  Those index centers and that decorative cover over the overarm support are both difficult to find items.  I'd take both of those off your hands, if you can't find a use for them .  From the pictures the machine looks in good shape, the handles tend to corrode up if these are not well cared for (as mine will attest to).  Enjoy.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 3, 2014)

Jeez, how much prettier would you want it to be??  And INDEXING CENTERS?  Do you know what they go for?   Man, you done good! 



Bernie


----------



## VSAncona (Apr 4, 2014)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Jeez, how much prettier would you want it to be??  And INDEXING CENTERS?  Do you know what they go for?   Man, you done good!
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie



I was going to just wipe it down and put it back into service. But I had to remove the motor and guard assemblies in order to be able to carry it down my basement stairs. Once I started taking it apart, I figured I might as well go all the way and tear it down completely. I'm not stripping and repainting, just cleaning off the layer of brown oil that covers everything.

I've got the base, knee and table done so far. I decided to stop part way through the process though to build a bench for it. That way, I can just reassemble it on the bench, which will be easier than getting it all back together and having to lift the whole thing onto the bench. I'm hoping to finish up the bench this weekend, then I can get back to cleaning up the mill.


----------



## Dranreb (Apr 4, 2014)

Very nice find, Atlas made some neat and stylish machines didn't they....enjoy  Bernard


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 5, 2014)

Definitely a good find.  I'm looking for either of the coolant pumps for my MFA.  And the lamp and the auxiliary arbor support bar.  

Robert D.


----------



## NightWing (May 16, 2014)

About 12 years ago, I saw an Atlas Horizontal Mill in a used machinery dealers showroom.  I think he was asking $300 because it was missing some major parts.

I called a cousin of mine in Florida and told him about it.  He has a home shop and likes to tinker.  Anyway, he bought it sight unseen.  Gave his credit card number to the dealer and they put it in my truck.

Once back home to my manufacturing company, I skidded and crated it up and then contacted a rigger and shipper.  My cousin's credit card once more came into play.  I think he must have had almost a grand in it before he laid eyes on it.

OK, enough narrative.  My cousin made the overarm parts and stuff that was missing. 
I would post a photo but I can't figure out how to get it from my computer into this thread.

Edit:  Going to try the photo.


----------



## Rodney Young (Apr 2, 2016)

VSAncona said:


> I ended up buying the milling machine that I asked about in another thread. It's a model MFC. It wasn't quite as clean and shiny as it looked to be in the photos, but I'm still happy with the purchase. I picked it up yesterday and just unloaded it from my minivan with the help of my son. I'm probably going to have to take the motor and guard assembly off before I try hauling it down into my basement. Then I have to build a stand for it and wire up a switch to the motor. I've never used a mill before, so I'm anxious to get this up and running to try it out.
> 
> Here it is sitting in my garage:



WOW! That is a nice find! Here I was so excited that mine came with the original vice. The accessories you have are likely worth a lot more than the mill is. Makes me wish I could get mine put back together so I can start playing with it! Just trying to round up the tooling is turning out to be a jorney in itself.
  Rodney


----------



## JPMacG (Apr 2, 2016)

Really nice!   You have a lever for the back gear that is not broken!   Every one I have seen was broken at the skinny part of the arm.


----------

